# Poljot Watch Mate



## danyel (Dec 22, 2007)

hello

I am a collector of watches Russian Danyel


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

Ooooh...nice. I like those a very lot. Tells us more !

how old\new are they ? Obviously postSoviet. I've never seen Poljot PWs before...

This place is great for seeing new and wonderful things. The regulator\adjustment-screw thingy is lovely.


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

Oh... and Welcome to


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

louiswu said:


> Ooooh...nice. I like those a very lot. Tells us more !
> 
> how old\new are they ? Obviously postSoviet. I've never seen Poljot PWs before...
> 
> This place is great for seeing new and wonderful things. The regulator\adjustment-screw thingy is lovely.


Ditto

I would also be interested in knowing more about these pocket watches.


----------



## danyel (Dec 22, 2007)

Julian Latham said:


> louiswu said:
> 
> 
> > Ooooh...nice. I like those a very lot. Tells us more !
> ...


Naval / marine Deck Watch

- 22 jewels

- Setting button @11

- w/3-tier wooden box

- Deck watches were used on naval vessels as a secondary Chronometer-grade timepiece to transport time around the ship, and in the days before satellite-based global positioning systems, for navigation. Before GPS, plotting a shipâ€™s position required precise astronomical observations and a knowledge of the exact time in Greenwich, England, (or, alternatively, at the shipâ€™s home base). Deck watches were synchronized on a daily basis with the shipâ€™s main Chronometer, a large wooden-boxed timepiece that was generally located on the bridge. 1950-1970 A. Chronometer

TEXE GORDON


----------



## danyel (Dec 22, 2007)

louiswu said:


> Ooooh...nice. I like those a very lot. Tells us more !
> 
> how old\new are they ? Obviously postSoviet. I've never seen Poljot PWs before...
> 
> This place is great for seeing new and wonderful things. The regulator\adjustment-screw thingy is lovely.


the lighter the box is new stock 1995 USSR , the second is from 1986 CCCP

Naval / marine Deck Watch

- 22 jewels

- Setting button @11

- w/3-tier wooden box

- Deck watches were used on naval vessels as a secondary Chronometer-grade timepiece to transport time around the ship, and in the days before satellite-based global positioning systems, for navigation. Before GPS, plotting a shipâ€™s position required precise astronomical observations and a knowledge of the exact time in Greenwich, England, (or, alternatively, at the shipâ€™s home base). Deck watches were synchronized on a daily basis with the shipâ€™s main Chronometer, a large wooden-boxed timepiece that was generally located on the bridge. 1950-1970 A. Chronometer


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Intrigued by the information and pictures so did a bit of googling and came upon this site.

Wonder if there is a direct linkage between the Stowa Deck Watch and the Poljot ?

Would love to own one, but suspect they are priced well out of my league.

Julian (L)


----------



## danyel (Dec 22, 2007)

Julian Latham said:


> Intrigued by the information and pictures so did a bit of googling and came upon this site.
> 
> Wonder if there is a direct linkage between the Stowa Deck Watch and the Poljot ?
> 
> ...


my apologies I do not understand


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Danyel

If it is the query about linkage between Stowa & Poljot. On first impression there look to be close similarities between the design and layout of the pre-1945 Stowa and the later Russian Poljot. I just wondered if the Russians had taken the design/tooling as war reparations.

If it is about the price being out of my league - the lowest price I could find was nearly Â£400 and the highest Â£2,500. I'm now a pensioner














 and have to think twice before buying anything expensive.

Beautiful time pieces. I WANT one, but I don't NEED one. 

Regards

Julian (L)


----------



## danyel (Dec 22, 2007)

Julian Latham said:


> Danyel
> 
> If it is the query about linkage between Stowa & Poljot. On first impression there look to be close similarities between the design and layout of the pre-1945 Stowa and the later Russian Poljot. I just wondered if the Russians had taken the design/tooling as war reparations.
> 
> ...


helloJulian

I'm retired so I also look as prices.

I pay $ 212.50 $ 30 shows post a very very good deal, the second I got 400 euros less fortunate.

This watch is so expensive rare


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

Danyel, you are wellcome between us, in this russia-watch-lovers Forum.

You have beautiful watches! :yes:

Hope you will show us your collection.

Where are you from?


----------

